

Color CEO explains how/why they raised $41M  - jasonmcalacanis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WGdwY6h5JI&list=SL#

======
arepb
After being prepared to hate this company, it's actually hard not to love this
guy. The idea is really interesting, too. "The implied social network will
lead to better behavior" -- interesting thought.

